# Directv remote to control panasonic blu ray surround sound...



## Mark Walters

I have a Directv HR22 receiver + Panasonic blu ray home theater surround sound system. (SA-BT203)

I want to use my Directv RC64R remote to control the volume on my blu ray player that controls the 7 speaker surround sound. It will only control the volume on my TV.

I disabled the remote controls I had so it would stop controlling my TV. I went to AV1 and tried codes for audio equipment on remote setup but it wouldn't take.

It will take some codes on the DVD remote setup. But only the power button will work. I tried the 993 code right after to control volume and mute but that didn't work.

Anybody know what else I can do? I'm stuck

Thanks,

M


----------



## tcusta00

You're stuck. :lol:

I asked the same question a while back about my Samsung BluRay player and the answer I got was that the RC64R remotes don't contain the codes for most BluRay players. 

DirecTV is coming out with a new remote soon - not sure what the compatibility will be with that but fingers crossed.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

tcusta00 said:


> You're stuck. :lol:
> 
> I asked the same question a while back about my Samsung BluRay player and the answer I got was that the RC64R remotes don't contain the codes for most BluRay players.
> 
> DirecTV is coming out with a new remote soon - not sure what the compatibility will be with that but fingers crossed.


Yup...as I recall....it will actually be more of a true "universal" remote too...


----------

